# Brushy Mtn!



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I can second the good word on Brushy Mtn. I ordered some accoutrements recently ( another hat/veil and smoker) it seemed to take awhile for them to get communication from the web order page, but within about 6 days fro mthem to Nebraska, ireceived everything in good shape.

Talked to one person on the phone concerned about the lack of info on the website, she was very helpful and courteous.

Big Bear


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some of the nicest woodware we bought last year, came from Brushy.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Since starting beekeeping I have used several mail order companies and have to say, Brushy Mt has been the best. Great customer service as well. They will keep my business.


----------



## Claressa (Oct 1, 2009)

I got most of my start-up woodenware from Brushy Mtn this year. There was a slight discrepancy in my order (I lacked 20 of 120 side bars ordered) but they cleared it up within a week and were very apologetic about any inconvenience. Sometimes, I think it's better to see how a company rectifies what's wrong, if you get my meaning. I certainly plan to do a lot of business with them in the future. 

I also attended several free webinars. They were extremely informative and available for later downloads. They answered all questions attendees had and Shane was happy to give advice after the fact. This company really seems to care about the honeybee and how to advance beekeeping.

I cannot speak highly enough of these folks!


----------

